# FS: Misc equipment (skimmer, doser, lights, ect...)



## Galizio

Have this clean and ready to go $100
Pm if u interested thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

*FS: Aqua medic Quattro doser*

I got this Aqua medic doser for sale all pumps working they need 2 new wheel are 10-15 $ each, also got the Aqua medic twin(just 2 pumps) in perfect working condition, so you can have a brand new Quattro and some spare parts... Purchase from other members, never set up, just tested, trying to get my money back $ 160 for the pair,miss a great deal.... A brand new Quattro cost around $400 with taxes....
Send me a message if interested 604-512-2017


----------



## Galizio

Picture added


----------



## Galizio

Can trade for other hardware, led lights , media reactor or mp40


----------



## Galizio

*FS: aqua Mars led light x2*

I got 2 Aqua Mars for sale, got them off e bay 3/4 months ago, purchase new, all in perfect working order... Got good coral growth,lps zoas sps.
165w 55 led x unit .
$220 for both 
Located in surrey .
Pm me if you have any question
Thank you


----------



## Galizio

Units are 16"x9
Dimmable
Full spectrum


----------



## Galizio

Pending.....


----------



## Galizio

*FS: led lights 120w dimmable and build in timer*

Hello I have no use for this unit anymore, got it new from store about a year ago, only white and blue lights, fully dimmable and with build in timer, and also night mode.
Asking $220 located in surrey, not shipping.
For any question text 604-512-2017


----------



## Monsterdewy

Are both units still for sale


----------



## Galizio

Yeah sorry , sold yesterday....
I got another one for sale if you interested but is a different unit with a build in timer pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

Or text


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

*FS: 30 g aquarium*

30x12x18
Asking $30 pick up in surrey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

Bump $200 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

*FS: reef keeper lite (L3)*

Have not use for this anymore
Asking $200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

Looks like this
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=da-rk3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Platapus

You know we can get a new blackbox shipped for a bit more than half of what you're asking, right...


----------



## Galizio

Yep, use to have those, but 2 cable and no timer.... This one have timer, take only one outlet space and also have the night lunar light, the one you are talking about is a decent light but is missing all this .... And also is up to you what you want to buy, I bet there are member that sell the same light for less but unfortunately at the moment is my light and is worth whatever I want


----------



## Luckyman

Will PM you.


----------



## Galizio

*FS:Lightbox par 38 with goose neck, koralia smart wave, sock older*

Hello just moved and cleaned up a few things, have a smart wave only used for a month and a sock older brand new.have no use for the items so I'll like to sell them.located in surrey, text if u have any question @ 604-512-2017
Smart wave $35
Sock older $10
Both for $40 & Get 2 hydrometer free 
Thanks


----------



## Galizio

U can have the 2 hydro meters for free with purchase


----------



## Galizio

Take everything for $40


----------



## Boomer

Do you still have the reef keeper?


----------



## Galizio

Yes,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

All for $35


----------



## Galizio

*FS: koralia smart wave, sock older*

Adding a lightbox par 38 full spectrum with goose neck for $85.....just the bulb cost 90+....
Can have light, smart wave and sock holder for $ 110
Thanks


----------



## Galizio

Bump to the top


----------



## Galizio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio

*FS:Lightbox par 38 with goose neck, koralia smart wave, sock older*

Par 38 gone


----------



## Galizio

Light is gone


----------



## Galizio

Quick update, just sock holder and wave smart left, take both for 35$ 
2 hydrometer free


----------



## Galizio

Bump
Smart wave and 2 hydrometer $25
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

